# any ideal to add electric motor for this bike?



## firewater49 (Sep 29, 2008)

For a hub motor, you would buy a kit. That is the easiest way and it has everything to make a bike electric. It will cost about $400. However if you can find a scooter motor, then hook it up and can be done cheaper. Easiest way is to find a used scooter on craigslist. Go for a motor that is at least 250 watts, preferably more.

EDIT: For your stated speed and range, I don't think you will get it off of a kit. You would need a large electric motor 1-2HP, and some very large batteries.


----------



## lorraine (Feb 11, 2009)

hi,jason,top speed @ 60KM/H is inadvisable,becasue your e-bike is light,so if speed is high,it's easy to float,however the brake is not reliable enough .I think 30KM/h is good for you. FOR hub motor 36V250W/300W will be ok for your bike. 
You tell me how many spokes on your bike and the width of the frame where fill hub now.. we mancufature LFP battery and e-bike, and can offer you KIT
lorain
http://www.xhnykj.com/index_en.asp


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

A sustained 60km/h (37 mph) on a bike with zero suspension is asking for trouble. Yes, bicycle racers do it all the time but they are also set up for it.

Use caution and be sure to wear a helmet.


----------

